# Custom knobs for your jigs



## joshtank (Apr 5, 2010)

made a quick video about how to quickly make custom knobs for your jigs and shop fixtures.






It's my first time making these and I'm using t-nuts. Anyone have any preference for threaded inserts, etc?


----------



## joshtank (Apr 5, 2010)

audio was goofy. had to re-post it.


----------

